

Pay Less, Compute Moore - boulos
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/05/Pay-Less-Compute-Moore.html

======
arthursilva
Hopefully this will force AWS to lower their prices as well.

------
MichaelGG
Awesome. Azure was was double the cost, now it'll be even a wider gap. I just
wish that GCE would do something like BizSpark Plus, that doesn't require
being in an incubator. MS really wins a lot of goodwill by being so free with
the credits they give out, and they have a lot of platform lock in.

